# racing season is upon us



## bustintires (Mar 19, 2010)

ok heres the deal. starting april 3rd racing season officially gets started at my local short track were i work as a tire spesialist. now for the last several months saturday has been my "smoking" day and i dont want to give up my smokin day. here in lies the delema. with thousands of people around how do i hide the wofting aroma of alder smoke and grilled flesh? i surely cant afford to feed the world and i cant incrouch on concession sales. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














:icon  _question:


----------



## bustintires (Mar 19, 2010)

why when i post the word spesialist spelled propperly in comes out spe******t. is that a new "bad" word i dont know about. and why does wanda sykes tell me i cant call someone stupid gay. lets take back gay, they can call themselves homosexualls. not that i have any problam with that.


----------



## bustintires (Mar 19, 2010)

they should make a breathalizer for computers. after a couple r&r coktails i get a little wordy.


----------



## jjwdiver (Mar 19, 2010)

Tire spe******ts?  I do announcing at Deer Creek Speedway in Southenrn Minnesota...where are you at?

Smoking gets moved to early Sundays for me once race season starts.  Saturday nights leave April and return late September!


----------



## bustintires (Mar 19, 2010)

south sound speedway in rochester wa.


----------



## blizzardsnest (Mar 19, 2010)

Well as a driver at coastal planes raceway Jacksonville N.C. I sure would appreciate being invited into the tech shed for a little snack


----------



## smoke itif ya got it (Mar 19, 2010)

Cant wait! Where will this smoker be set up in the pits? I'd like to stop by for a taste and some racetrack BSing. I've grown up around Evergreen Spanaway and South sound tracks. I currently live in Hoodsport. R&R is also one of my passions.


----------

